

Phone Calls Come to Twitter with @call @username - BorisBomega
http://thenextweb.com/2009/09/17/phone-calls-twitter-call-username/

======
charliepark
I think the biggest disconnect I see with this is that few people use Twitter
as a _synchronous_ one-to-one communication tool. It's used as an
_asynchronous_ one-to-one communication tool, and as a _synchronous_ one-to-
many / many-to-one communication tool. But the Jajah offering seems to be
forcing a technology into a paradigm that isn't built for it.

------
robbed
So if somebody looks at my twitter feed then they can see who I'm calling? I'm
not sure I'm ready to broadcast that.

------
thaumaturgy
A _2-minute_ phone call? I'm supposed to interrupt my workflow for the sake of
a 2 minute phone call?

No. The only time I want to get on the phone with someone is if I can
communicate faster or better that way.

~~~
ujjwalg
i dont think it will be used to call friends/family.. on twitter you can
essentially follow anyone.. it will be used by people who dont want to give
away their numbers...

------
ujjwalg
I knew jajah was disrupting the chat/voice call business, but this is just
brilliant.

~~~
teej
I'm having a really hard time seeing the brilliance in this.

First off, the barrier to entry is -huge-. Both people need to have accounts
on both services. That's four accounts for one call.

Secondly, it's allowing you to activate a service via Twitter that should
already be easy to do. If it's hard to make a call on Jajah to another Jajah
user, they're doing something wrong.

Third, Twitter isn't a command line. I don't type things into Twitter that I
want to do. It's a simple, many-to-many communication channel. This doesn't
fit in to the way people use ( or don't use ) Twitter currently.

~~~
ujjwalg
just to give you an example.. all the big dating sites
(match.com/eharmony.com) have a secure calling service and they charge money
for a user to be able to use it...

now on twitter which is again a social site, you can do that without giving
much away.. and see how it goes.. before actually going on a date and
exchanging real numbers..

~~~
teej
I don't see how this is a useful replacement for just using Jajah, Skype, IM,
or email.

